# John Doe build



## RLS (Jun 4, 2018)

So, this is where it all began........ WHAT ON EARTH

Where it's going.... not sure yet. It wound up dismantled on my buddies scrap pile... then loaded up and drug BACK to my place on a whim. Hell if it's going to the scrap yard why not second look right? I thought about turning into a custom trike since it would negate the blown 1940's Morrow hub (half blown tbh) but I changed my mind since it also meant stripping my 98% all original 1979 Schwinn Town and Country 3 speed Trike (only not original stuff is the 20" double knurled JCHiggins rims I laced on the OE 28H hollow hubs and the mini Ape Stingray/Krate first gen repop handlebars [yanked back off for this build])
So.... I managed to get the Morrow operational enough to ride again, it has one half of its driver clutch popped in half, and the brake drum sleeve busted into two halves.... but otherwise seems solid and doesn't seem to effect it much because it was ridden like that for who knows how long before I cleaned it out and didn't come across anything alarming like shavings, grooves, or metal chunks.

I'm calling it a John Doe Bike for Now.... In part because it has a distinct John Deere theme.... and mostly because nobody seems to honestly know WTH it really is underneath it all with evidence to supoort the claims.

  I did manage to confirm that All the Schwinn parts it HAD on it were from a Prewar DX, likely from the same exact donor (DX frame maybe blew a weld?) and the DX rims are all that remain of all that outfitting.


----------



## RLS (Jun 4, 2018)

Riding this thing, even at 6'2" tall is a freaky stretch but strangly comfortable.... like riding an old Ironhead with highwaypegs, forward controls, and high rise bars.


----------



## RLS (Jun 5, 2018)

In the hunt for the missing link to exactly what the frame is I managed to confirm difinitively that aside from the Schwinn parts since removed, the drive train and front fork are prewar Huffman.....frame still unknown.
  In the event it is in fact a Murray as suggested by the MO R210 stamp above the actual serial..... what would that imply AS a Murray Ohio bike?
Perhaps that could turn some clues alone.


----------

